# A newbie needs your help



## c20031037 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi, i just bought an acoustic guitar and started to learn a few days ago(no i do not want to get a teacher). It's getting a little confusing for me right now, and I need some answers:

1. I found some beginner lessons and some of them teach you how to play using a pick, others teach using fingers. Which should I choose?

2. Where can I find some good and easy to follow beginner instruction online? 

Thanks


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

c20031037 said:


> Hi, i just bought an acoustic guitar and started to learn a few days ago(no i do not want to get a teacher). It's getting a little confusing for me right now, and I need some answers:
> 1. I found some beginner lessons and some of them teach you how to play using a pick, others teach using fingers. Which should I choose?


Unfortunately, the answer is it depends -- on what style you want to play. Try both - lots of players alternate between right hand techniques. But you can't play classical guitar with a pick. 


c20031037 said:


> 2. Where can I find some good and easy to follow beginner instruction online?


Again depends what you want to play. There are some good basic blues lessons here, but that probably won't help if you want to play Bob Dylan-style folk or Metallica thrash. 
There's a lot of good stuff on Youtube these days too.

Curious why you don't want teacher? That's the best source of answers to these questions, and much better than taking advice from a bunch of people you've never met in the internet :smile:
If I could do it all again, I'd get a good teacher from day #1 - it would have saved decades of pointless noodling.

Good luck


----------



## c20031037 (Apr 23, 2008)

reason for not getting a teacher: aint got the money

but yeah, i am interested in playing classical or folk or something like that--some of the quiter stuffs:smile: looks like i need to start on fingers?

thanks for the reply!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

c20031037 said:


> reason for not getting a teacher: aint got the money
> but yeah, i am interested in playing classical or folk or something like that--some of the quiter stuffs:smile: looks like i need to start on fingers?
> thanks for the reply!


For classical, you'll need to loosen up your fingers - it's really easy to pick up bad habits that will hamper classical playing early on. Go ask your library for some good books on beginning classical guitar -- Frederick Noad has written a bunch of good ones. Scott Tennant too (Pumping Nylon is good for a lot of exercises). Be prepared, classical guitar is hard to play well, but it's worth it. 
Ask at the library about videos too, to show you basics.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I've heard a lot of good things about Justin Sandercoe's site. Plus, he's got videos on YouTube.... free guitar lessons!
http://www.justinguitar.com/index.php


----------

